# Work Permit and Residency



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

Dear All,

Please advise,

1. If its possible to get work permit or residency of Italy on my own?

2. How I can convince any employer to sponsor me?


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

anyone please?


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

For an employer to "sponsor" you, it means that the employer must be willing to offer you a job and to obtain the necessary work authorization to actually be able to hire you. Not sure how that works in Italy, but in most European countries, you can't obtain either work authorization or a "work permit" on your own. It's the employer-to-be that has to go through that process on your behalf. 

Be very wary of any small business that offers to give you a job so you can get a work visa. Very often they have no idea what's involved and will ultimately figure out that it's a more difficult process than they imagined.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

thanks


----------



## masimshehzad (Oct 22, 2013)

If I call recruiters, will it help? I know I have very less chances....
Any other advise or tip?


----------

